

Facial Recognition With KLIK: Point Your Phone At Friends, It Knows Who They Are - masterfanman
http://singularityhub.com/2012/02/18/free-facial-recognition-klik-point-your-phone-at-a-friend-and-it-will-tell-you-who-they-are/

======
kmfrk
The app has a link that lets you opt out of being identified by Face.com, the
way I understand it.

It looked like it required either a Twitter or Facebook account to log in,
although the page was a little confusing.

